# blank drilling chuck



## azamiryou (Apr 22, 2011)

I'm looking to get a blank drilling chuck, and I don't (yet) have a scroll chuck. Also, I'm on a budget. I'm looking at the Penn State pen drilling chuck options.

Option 1: dedicated pen drilling chuck ($70)
http://www.pennstateind.com/store/CSCPENCHK.html

Option 2: Utility grip 4-jaw lathe chuck + pen drilling jaws for it ($115)
http://www.pennstateind.com/store/CUG3418CCX.html plus http://www.pennstateind.com/store/CJAWPEN.html

Option 2 seems to give a lot more functionality for relatively little extra cost, but what do I give up in usability and quality? I'm a bit wary of "economy" tools, but a more expensive chuck isn't in the budget.

Any comments on the utility grip chuck quality? Anything else I should be considering? Any other vendors carry a similar pen blank drilling chuck?

Thanks.


----------



## GoodTurns (Apr 22, 2011)

if you're considering $125...this is worth the jump

http://www.woodcraft.com/Images/products/145898.jpg

just looked at your add link...$90 plus a free set of bowl jaws is a pretty good deal.  I drill on a similar chuck with no added jaws.


----------



## azamiryou (Apr 22, 2011)

Whoops, my option 2 is actually $115 - and that's for the chuck PLUS the pen blank drilling jaws. (I've fixed this now.)

If I understand correctly, the SuperNova 2 doesn't include those jaws, right? Add in the jaws and it gets up to $165, which I'm afraid I can't do at this time. 

I agree on the good deal - that's why I'm considering it, even though right now I only need the pen drilling jaws.


----------



## KenV (Apr 22, 2011)

I have a couple of Penn State chucks -- One still works well and one grinds.   If the budget handles it, you will get better life and less runout with the SuperNova on sale at Woodcraft.  

I have the Pin (also labeled as 25 mm jaws) and use those to drill on the lathe.   Reasonably square blanks will fit directly if you have no need for precision alignment or precision grain match.   Turning between centers to get a short tenon with a shoulder -- and then putting the tenon into the pin jaws will provide more precision of alignment when that is important.

The PSI chucks are "Value" priced and work ok -- but are not the same quality as Nova, Oneway, Vicmark, Vermec, or Patriot.


----------



## PenMan1 (Apr 22, 2011)

I'm with Ken. I'd spend just a little more money and upgrade to the Nova or Oneway. My Nova moves closes and grips substantially better than the Barracuda.

If PSI is all the budget will allow, I'd definitely go with your option 2. The pen drilling chuck works well with SQUARE blanks up to 1 1/4 inches. Not so well with out of square blanks, ROUND blanks or blanks larger than 1 1/2 inches.


----------



## Whaler (Apr 22, 2011)

My thoughts are that if you have a mini or midi lathe a full size chuck is overkill and way to heavy. On these lathes the Nova midi is a great chuck. I use one on my Jet 1220VS as well as a Barracuda micro and I like them both.


----------



## ToddMR (Apr 22, 2011)

I have the PSI one and have drilled blanks without the extra set of jaws.  I haven't used the bowl finishing jaws yet.  Thus far the few times I have used it, I am happy with my purchase.  Sometimes I can't afford the nicer items, and I feel this is a good starting option imo.


----------



## MartinPens (Apr 22, 2011)

I just ordered the dedicated pen drill chuck from PSI. I have other chucks for rounds and other projects, but just wanted something for the standard square blanks. I'll let you know how it works out. I have a three jaw mini self-centering chuck from PSI and use it all the time.  Seems to me that chucks are hardly ever underused over the long haul. Get what your budget allows and save for the others - that's my opinion.  

Martin

Sent from my iPad using Forum Runner


----------



## PaulDoug (Apr 22, 2011)

I've always turned the square plank down between centers on one end until it would fit in my collet chuck (3/4").  Stick it in the collet and drill it.  The collet chuck has many more uses than a dedicated blank chuck.  IMHO


----------



## MartinPens (Apr 22, 2011)

That's a great idea as well. I already have the collet. I should have just ordered the 3/4 inch insert. Duh.  

Martin

Sent from my iPad using Forum Runner


----------



## Knucklefish (Apr 22, 2011)

I have the dedicated chuck you mention and it works great! I bought it after my other 3 jaw and 4 jaw chucks, not that they aren't great but when I want to turn a pen I just want the basics. Its just soooo easy to use I wish I had started with that first when I didn't know sickem" from come here.


----------



## MarkD (Apr 22, 2011)

I have the dedicated pen drill chuck from PSI. I have had it 4-5 months without any problems. I do agree however, if you can afford it, the Nova or Oneway chuck would be a more useful tool to have.


----------



## arw01 (Apr 22, 2011)

What are you guys finding to be the advantage of drilling them on the lathe vs using a 6" quill drill press?


----------



## Knucklefish (Apr 22, 2011)

arw01 said:


> What are you guys finding to be the advantage of drilling them on the lathe vs using a 6" quill drill press?


 
For me personally, I didn't have a drill press and the dedicated chuck eliminated me having to make that investment, plus a blank vice. I also find doing on a lathe to be very accurate and only required a min investment (other than the cost of the lathe). But thats me.


----------



## LeeR (Apr 22, 2011)

arw01 said:


> What are you guys finding to be the advantage of drilling them on the lathe vs using a 6" quill drill press?



Not many 6" quills on DPs I've seen, but I will admit that I did not do extensive searching.  I'd be interested to know what DP you are using.  My Delta tabletop has about 2-1/2" of quill travel, and the Delta, Jet, and Powermatic floor style DPs did not offer much more.  But, I tended to look at the models carried at Woodcraft or other woodworking stores.

After reading so much here about drilling on the lathe, I bought a set of pins jaws for my Nova chuck.  I've been drilling on the lathe for a few months now, and there is no going back for me. If the blank is irregular in shape, and does not lend itself to chucking, I'll turn it between centers until round, and chuck it.

I do not own a collet chuck yet, but I've considered going to turning between centers and then using a collet chuck for drilling.  

Something else I did was to buy a set of center drills (typically sold for metal lathes) to use to make a starter hole. A set of 5 was only about $5-6 at Harbor Freight. For drilling wood, these should last close to a lifetime.


----------



## azamiryou (Apr 22, 2011)

Thanks for all the input!

Unfortunately, a better scroll chuck is out of my price range (for now). So, I'm focusing on getting something to drill blanks on the lathe with.

My blanks are almost always wood, so a reasonable facsimile of "square" is usually not a problem. That's why I was leaning towards the PSI pen blank drilling tools (either the dedicated chuck, or the special jaws for a general chuck).

I was thinking it would be a lot quicker to drill the blanks square without rounding them (or putting a round tenon on them) first, but now I'm thinking about possibly getting a collet system - it looks like they are only a little more than the dedicated pen blank drilling chuck. From what I've read here, a Beall collet chuck would offer more accuracy and less runout.

I guess I'll pass on the general scroll chuck - I have no plans that require it now, and if/when I do, there's a fair chance I'd be able to buy a better one than I can now.


----------



## joefyffe (Apr 22, 2011)

*Rep*

straight down the middle.   Some turns, such as a celtic knot, requires this kind of accuracy.  I never drill blanks on a drill press.  I do the 60 degree end punch, turn round between centers, insert in the collet chuck and drill tube size.   I've yet to find a PSI chuck that I like.  And, I have more than one.  Guess I'm a slow learner 



arw01 said:


> What are you guys finding to be the advantage of drilling them on the lathe vs using a 6" quill drill press?


----------



## MartinPens (Apr 22, 2011)

You won't regret getting the Beall Collet Chuck. I use it so often for many applications. To me, if I had to keep just a few tools/chucks, this would be near the top of the list. 

Martin

Sent from my iPad using Forum Runner


----------



## robutacion (Apr 22, 2011)

I have a slightly different opinion,

If was a tool that I ever purchased that has exceed any of my expectations or usability, is the Nova G3 chuck with its custom 50mm jaws.
I have purchased other jaws for this chuck, including the dedicated pen turning blank jaws for "C" series lathe chucks (as the G3 is).

There isn't much that I can't "grab" with this chuck, with a particular focus to the chucks own center jaws, which allow for the holding of drill chucks, any M2 sized tools, and anything that is not small then 15mm or so.

Without removing the chuck, I do most of my work, from pens, to bowls, vases, plates, platters, and anything I feel like.

If there is any accessory that can be attached at the end of the thread head stock shaft, the Nova G3 is it...!

You can find chucks the same size as the Nova G3 for a lot more money too, I have not tried those more expensive ones but, and using mine on a Nova 1624-44 Lathe, I've repeatedly turned blanks or chunks of wood such as full smaller tree roots, to the maximum size possible to turn in this lathe size and the G3 has never miss a bit or show any weaknesses.

I know this as I service the chuck regularly and inspect for any problem on the making, has been 5 years and I can consistently turn an unbalanced, heavy, big and irregular chunk of wood, with some nasty catches and jars on the spindle/chuck and turn a pen next, inserting the mandrel in the chucks center with no wobbles or out of weck in some way.

There are 4 important details to consider when using this chuck (or any other chuck);
Firstly, try to get the chuck with the same size as your lathe threaded shaft, (no adapter) you will get the best accuracy and less problems this way.

Secondly, use the chuck with and adapter but buy this adapter from the same brand as the chuck, many less expensive adapters are more trouble that they are worth and in fact the cause of many chucks wobbling...!

Use a proper plastic washer (now readily available...!) between the chuck and the lathes' shaft/spindle

Take attention to the reverse on the lathe and what it can do to the chuck if not tight right.  There is a grab screw to secure the chuck to the lathes' threaded shaft, this screw should be firmly tighten after the chuck is threaded firmly but not over tighten to the shaft (the plastic washer is essential here).
When turning the lathe in reverse, and depending on what you are turning, catches, etc., the chuck can come loose, and start wobbling when in forwards position so, keep and eye on it...!

Apart from keeping it clean and lubricated (slightly on the rotation/friction parts), the chuck is trouble free and very durable.

About 95% of people that start as pen turners, will develop interest for other type and size turnings, any mini or midi lathe will become a very versatile machine with one of these chucks, allowing for the turning of most if not all the new pieces, one wishes to try turning...!

If investing wisely and smartly is your goal, this is a good example...!

These are my views from experience, I will stick with them...!:wink::biggrin:

Good luck

Cheers
George


----------



## pauljas (Apr 22, 2011)

Kind of a newbie heree but if I were to drill my blanks with a set up like this, would I still need to use a barrel trimmer to squre up the pen tube?


----------



## KenV (Apr 22, 2011)

Matthew --  the CUSA ER 32 Collet chuck is about $90.  It has the same rounout as my Beall chuck, but is not as well finished (polish).  Works well =

That should be in the budget and the collet chucks are very handy.   I drill on the lathe a fair bit because while slightly slower than the drill press, it is more precise.


----------



## azamiryou (Apr 23, 2011)

KenV said:


> Matthew --  the CUSA ER 32 Collet chuck is about $90.  It has the same rounout as my Beall chuck, but is not as well finished (polish).  Works well =



Thanks for the tip. Is "CUSA" the same as "CSUSA"? I assume you're talking about the "Apprentice collet chuck".

I was waffling because with Beall I could really only get the holder and one collet - I could get more collets later, but rather limiting right now. Getting a range of collets at an affordable price helps me decide, as long as the quality is there.

(George - I agree with what you wrote about investing smartly and wisely. That's why I've decided not to buy a scroll chuck until I can invest in something good like the Nova G3.)


----------



## MartinPens (Apr 23, 2011)

If you get the collate at the size that works with the closed-end mandrels, you open up a whole new dimension in turning. I use that one and the 3/4" collate and am verrrrrry happy.  No more busted knuckles and it's so solid and accurate.  JMHO

Martin

Sent from my iPad using Forum Runner


----------



## PaulDoug (Apr 23, 2011)

azamiryou said:


> Thanks for all the input!
> 
> Unfortunately, a better scroll chuck is out of my price range (for now). So, I'm focusing on getting something to drill blanks on the lathe with.
> 
> ...




If you have a 1" x 8tpi spindle the PSI collet chuck is great and a little cheaper than the Beall.  I have both and almost prefer the PSI one.  Whatever you decide, be sure it uses the ER 32 size collets.


----------



## Geppetto (Apr 24, 2011)

*Looks like the same stuff for less money*



azamiryou said:


> KenV said:
> 
> 
> > Matthew --  the CUSA ER 32 Collet chuck is about $90.  It has the same rounout as my Beall chuck, but is not as well finished (polish).  Works well =
> ...




Here's a link to one at wood 'n' whimsies for $5 cheaper

http://www.woodnwhimsies.com/cgi-wo...d807a5c5df6004edbafea585&search_field=lcdowel

I would assume this is the same one as the from PSI since this site sells PSI products...usually at lower prices.


----------



## azamiryou (Apr 25, 2011)

Thanks everyone! I just ordered the CSUSA Apprentice collet chuck. Unfortunately, the less expensive PSI one is 1x8, and I wanted a 1 1/4 x 8. Looking forward to an improved blank drilling experience next week.


----------

